# 32oz Jar Low Tech



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice low tech jar!


----------



## thedirtydaniel (Sep 7, 2013)

GMYukonon24s said:


> That's a nice low tech jar!


Thank you! I needed a little something at work to break up the monotony!


----------



## thedirtydaniel (Sep 7, 2013)

Not that anybody cares, but I just picked up a couple of Painted Fire Reds from my lfs for this little guy earlier today. One of them was berried and just laid eggs. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## aqua hippy (Jul 19, 2011)

I care. I just got a small colony of similar shrimps. I have so many glass jars..

. Hows the water quality doing?


Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## anfield (Dec 1, 2013)

Interesting!


----------

